# Help needed from Cherub owners



## murrayaw (Feb 1, 2013)

I am contemplating buying a Cherub (still considering the Piccino too) but have a bit of a space issue.

I am sure that the machine is what I need (well, want...) and I have had excellent advice & encouragement from my friend and colleague RoloD.

The problem is the space. The area available is 550 wide & 600 deep but has a height restriction of 480 due to a shelf above. I've got concerns about a) how I will be able to re-fill with water (plumbing in is not an option) and b) how it will look in the space.

I wondered if Cherub owners might be able to help?

A comment of the filling issue and a photo of one in situ, from the side, on a normal kitchen work surface would be very, very much appreciated.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

well if you look in the gallery theres a pic of mine, as placed under a standard kitchen setup, with storage overhead.

I just use a small jug to pour water into the top of the tank without having to remove the tank etc. When the tank needs cleaned, it takes no time to pull the machine out enough, yank the tank out and rinse it through.

i think you should be able to get away with it just fine. however if thats all the space you have, wheres your grinder going


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

its worth noting here, that the iberital MC2 grinder is about 38cm in total height, meaning the cherub easilly fits into a 40cm total height, with plenty to spare. In fact i suspect the cabinets i'm placing it under, are probably at about the 45-48cm level.

View attachment 1998










View attachment 2000


----------



## murrayaw (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks very much for these images and for the advice. Really helpful indeed. I have a Iberital MC2 grinder and there is space for it to sit next to the machine. In fact I reckon the set up will look very much like yours. I like the base you have for the grinder. Can I ask where you got that from?


----------

